
​Linus Torvalds reveals his favorite programming laptop - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-torvalds-reveals-his-favorite-programming-laptop/
======
AdmiralAsshat
Original G+ post might be better for the link:
[https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/VZj8vxXdtfe](https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/VZj8vxXdtfe)

On that note, he mentioned manually opening the Dell XPS 13 in order to switch
out the wifi card. This suggests that he got a regular version versus a
Developer Edition, since the latter should have an Intel card built-in.

(Additionally, I'm glad he didn't have any problems switching out the
hardware. I did the same thing to my own Dell XPS 13 and ran into repeated
problems first getting the metal case _off_ , and then getting it back on.
First few times, I had random airgaps near the palm-rest assembly. 3 or 4
attempts later I finally got the gaps to go away, although even now I can
still hear an occasional clicking noise if I press on the back near the vents.
I'm guessing one of the back clips did not completely catch. But I'm terrified
of taking it off again, so I'll live with it.)

